

Examples of Segmentation in Email Marketing - jylamont
http://blog.getvero.com/three-killer-examples-of-segmentation-in-email-marketing/

======
bederoso
Call me whatever you want, say I'm wrong, I don't care, but I hate kinds of
Email Marketing, no matter what, because everything comes with a catch.

Would I like a ticket with 50% off from Brazil to NY? OFF COURSE I WOULD! But
I know that if you had to send a mass message about that, it certainly has a
catch, so I won't even bother looking at it.

